# Ich fande – ein neuer Trend?



## Frieder

In letzter Zeit fällt mir immer öfter auf – besonders in Fernsehsendungen – dass statt "ich fand" oftmals "ich fande" gesagt wird. Wer die Episoden der 14.KW "Das perfekte Dinner" gesehen hat, weiß bestimmt was ich meine: Eine der Teilnehmerinnen benutzte konsequent (bestimmt 20 bis 30 mal) diesen Ausdruck.

Seit wann gibt es diese – nennen wir sie mal – Entgeisung?

Woran liegt das? Ist das evtl. eine regionale Erscheinung (die Kandidatin kam aus Lübeck)?

Könnte es eine hyperkorrekte (aber natürlich falsche) Aussprache sein, weil man im Fernsehen immer deutlich artikulieren muss? Also "ich spreche" statt "ich sprech", "ich finde" statt "ich find", "ich fande" statt "ich fand"?

Könnte es sich um eine Art _Fugenlaut _handeln, da ja sehr oft ein _d_ folgt: "Ich fande, dass sie sich Mühe gegeben hat", "ich fande den Salat fad", "Ich fande das Menü gelungen".

Möglicherweise hat ja der eine oder andere Sprachkundige hier im Forum eine Erklärung dafür. Vielleicht betrifft es ja nicht nur "fand"? Ich find's jedenfalls schrecklich .


----------



## Kajjo

Mit ist das noch nicht aufgefallen -- aber es ist definitiv schrecklich. Ich schätze mal, dass es sich um mangelnde Sprachbeherrschung von Pseudoprominenten handelt.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Ist das evtl. eine regionale Erscheinung (die Kandidatin kam aus Lübeck)?



Das muss ein norddeutsches Phänomen sein, denn im Süden verwendet man das Präteritum nur bei Hilfsverben. 

Es scheint sich aber nicht um Einzelfälle zu handeln:

fande oder fand
Ich "fande"
Gibt es das Wort "fande"? 
Oder ist es gar eine historische Form, die neuerdings wieder Verbreitung findet?

Edit:  Es scheint auch damals schon eine Unsitte gewesen zu sein, wie Gottsched hier klagt (§.3, S. 293f):


> Hieraus erhellet nun die erste Regel dieser unrichtigen Zeitwörter: die jüngst vergangene Zeit derselben, muß sich niemals auf ein_ e_ endigen, sondern immer einsylbig mit einem Mitlauter schließen. Es ist also unrecht, wenn manche, aus einer übel angewandten Nachahmung der richtigen Abwandlung, schreiben: _ich ware, ich sahe, ich gabe, ich nahme, ich ließe, ich litte, ich fande_, u. d.gl. Es muß nämlich heißen, _ich war, ich sah, ich gab, ich nahm, ich litt, ich fand_, so wie alle Welt saget: _ich that, ich kam, ich stund, ich lag, ich gieng_; nicht _thate, kame_, etc.



("unrichtige Zeitwörter" = starke Verben, "jüngst vergangene Zeit" = Präteritum)


----------



## Frieder

Sehr interessant . Es handelt sich also nicht um ein neueres Phänomen. Dennoch ist es mir gerade in letzter Zeit besonders aufgefallen.



Demiurg said:


> Das muss ein norddeutsches Phänomen sein, denn im Süden verwendet man das Präteritum nur bei Hilfsverben.



Würde man wirklich sagen "Ich habe den Salat fad gefunden"? Bei _finden _im Sinne von _meinen _glaube ich auch südlich des Weißwurstäquators schon "Ich fand" gehört zu haben.



Kajjo said:


> [...] dass es sich um mangelnde Sprachbeherrschung von Pseudoprominenten handelt.



Nein, das sind ganz normale Leute, die da sprechen.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Nein, das sind ganz normale Leute, die da sprechen.


Ganz normale Leute sagen "Ich fande..."? Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Solche Leute kenne ich nicht. Ich werde jetzt aber verstärkt darauf achten. Aber das klingt doch völlig bescheuert und absolut falsch. So was passiert einem doch nicht aus Versehen...


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> So was passiert einem doch nicht aus Versehen...


Gottsched hielt es wie gesagt für eine Art von Hyperkorrektur.  Die _e_-Endung der regelmäßigen Verben ("richtigen Abwandlung") wird fälschlicherweise auf die starken Verben übertragen.

Außerdem enden die starken Verben in der 1. Person Singular Konjunktiv II, der dem Indikativ Präteritum entspricht, auf _-e_:
_
ich fand / ich fänd*e*
ich sah / ich säh*e*
ich war / ich wär*e*_

Vielleicht rührt die Verwirrung auch daher.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Würde man wirklich sagen "Ich habe den Salat fad gefunden"?


Ja klar.


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur:

_Ich fand, äh, ..._


----------



## Demiurg

Wirf mal Google an. Da erscheint "ich fande" in etlichen Foren-Beiträgen oder auf Bewertungsseiten:

_Ich fande den Arzt sehr gut, da er sehr sympathisch war ...
Ich fande es toll für die Kinder ...
Ich fande den Service im Hotel sehr gut ...
Ich fande das Hotel einfach nur geil ...
Ich fande das Gespräch sehr angenehm ...
Ich fande Sie am Anfang schon toll ..._

Nix mit "äh"._ _


----------



## Kajjo

Aber so blöde kann man doch gar nicht sein? Mensch, Leute!

Das muss echt der Bildungsnotstand sein, von dem früher so viel geredet wurde. Also mir ist das Phänomen zum Glück auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

Mit ist es absolut uneingeschränkt völlig unbegreiflich, wie ein Muttersprachler diesen Fehler machen kann.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Mit ist es absolut uneingeschränkt völlig unbegreiflich, wie ein Muttersprachler diesen Fehler machen kann.



Mir auch. Deshalb springt es ja gerade so extrem ins Ohr. Von Bildungsnotstand würde ich nicht sprechen – da sind auch ansonsten recht helle Köpfchen dabei. Wahrscheinlich ist es eine schlechte Angewohnheit, und die wird man bekanntlich schwer wieder los. Oder sie haben's so von den Eltern gelernt.

Demiurgs Hinweis auf den Konjunktiv II könnte auch noch eine heiße Spur sein .


----------



## Gernot Back

Bei _ich stande_ sieht es ja laut Google-Treffern nicht besser aus.

Ich glaube, das kommt daher, dass viele Lehrer ihre Schüler bereits in der Grundschule mit einer übertriebenen, vermeintlich "deutlichen" Aussprache verzärteln: Die lesen dann bei Diktaten tatsächlich _ich fande _und _er stande _statt _ich fand_ und _er stand_ vor, anstatt ihnen das Prinzip der deutschen Auslautverhärtung beizubringen, durch die Lautung und Schreibung divergieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Die lesen dann bei Diktaten tatsächlich _ich fande _und _er stande _statt _ich fand_ und _er stand_ vor


Warum sollte ein Lehrer das machen? Also in Norddeutschland wäre das sowieso keine Erklärung, weil dort "falsch-deutliche" Aussprachen erheblich unüblicher sind als in Dialektgebieten.

Aber welcher Muttersprachler, der auch nur halbwegs bei Verstand ist, würde "Ich stande" sagen? Also sorry, das kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Bei _ich stande_ sieht es ja laut Google-Treffern nicht besser aus.
> 
> Ich glaube, das kommt daher, dass viele Lehrer ihre Schüler bereits in der Grundschule mit einer übertriebenen, vermeintlich "deutlichen" Aussprache verzärteln: Die lesen dann bei Diktaten tatsächlich _ich fande _und _er stande _statt _ich fand_ und _er stand_ vor, anstatt ihnen das Prinzip der deutschen Auslautverhärtung beizubringen, durch die Lautung und Schreibung divergieren.


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Plausibeler erscheint mir, dass es eine stark-schwache Hybrid-form, also morphologisch _fand-te_, assimiliert zu _fande_ ist. Dies erklärte dann auch, warum das Phänomen _ich stand_ erfasste, nicht aber z.B. _ich gab_ oder _ich starb_.


Kajjo said:


> Mit ist es absolut uneingeschränkt völlig unbegreiflich, wie ein Muttersprachler diesen Fehler machen kann.


Irgendwann muss jede Änderung mal als "Fehler eines Muttersprachlers" angefangen habe, sonst gäbe es z.B. nicht _ich sende - ich sandte_, was eine ebenso "falsche" Hybrid-form ist.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Irgendwann muss jede Änderung mal als "Fehler eines Muttersprachlers" angefangen habe


Das mag so sein, aber ich kann mit persönlich "fande" beim besten Willen nicht als natürlichen oder irgendwie naheliegenden Fehler vorstellen. Es klingt einfach durch und durch grauslich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das mag so sein, aber ich kann mit persönlich "fande" beim besten Willen nicht als natürlichen oder irgendwie naheliegenden Fehler vorstellen. Es klingt einfach durch und durch grauslich.


Und wie ist es dann mit _ich sandte_? "Grauslich" oder nicht ist oft nur eine Frage der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> eine stark-schwache Hybrid-form, also morphologisch _fand-te_, assimiliert zu _fande_ ist.
> [...]
> sonst gäbe es z.B. nicht _ich sende - ich sandte_, was eine ebenso "falsche" Hybrid-form ist.



Das erscheint mir sehr plausibel: _sandte _benutzt heute jeder wie selbstverständlich. Warum also nicht _fande_. Vielleicht hilft mir dieses Wissen dabei, in Zukunft etwas toleranter gegenüber dieser Variante zu sein  (ich glaub's aber nicht).


----------



## Kajjo

Die Analogie zu "sandte" erschließt sich mir noch nicht. 

_sendete > sandte_

aber doch nicht

_sand > sandte
fand > fandte > fande
_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Analogie zu "sandte" erschließt sich mir noch nicht.
> 
> _sendete > sandte_
> 
> aber doch nicht
> 
> _sand > sandte
> fand > fandte > fande
> _


Nach den allgemeinen Ablautparadigmen sollte es geben: stark _er sand_ und schwach _er sendete_ und _er_ _sandte _ist dann offenbar ein Hybrid.

Die Variante ohne <t>, also völlig analog zu _er fande_, ist auch schon sehr lange belegt, z.B. im Nibelungenlied, in dem _der künec nâch râte sande_.


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> Demiurgs Hinweis auf den Konjunktiv II könnte auch noch eine heiße Spur sein .


 
Ja, speziell im Frühneuhochdeutschen. 
Dieser Nachdruck von Krüger (1723 - 1750) deutet an, dass "fande" eine Standardversion für "fände" gewesen sein könnte (siehe Fußnote).
Ngram zeigt auch, dass "fande" von 1700-1850 Gang und Gebe gewesen sein musste, mit Ausläufern bis zum Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts. Im 20. Jahrhundert fande ich nichts mehr, außer Nachdrucken von alten Werken und OCR-Fehlern von "fände".

Ab 2000 sind dann wieder vermehrt schriftliche Nachweise zu finden - dies habe ich jedoch weniger recherchiert, da es bei Google mit der neueren Literatur oft zu Problemen und Fehlern kommt (bei mir zumindest).


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Das muss ein norddeutsches Phänomen sein, denn im Süden verwendet man das Präteritum nur bei Hilfsverben.


Das kann ich auch bestätigen.
Ich möchte umgekehrt fragen: Ist das nicht überall so? - Das hatte ich bis jetzt ganz naiv geglaubt. Und das scheint auch der Zwiebelfisch zu bestätigen:


> *In der gesprochenen Sprache wird das Präteritum heute nur noch selten gebraucht. *Kaum jemand sagt im Gespräch: "Ich ging allein nach Hause", sondern eben "Ich bin allein nach Hause gegangen". Wenn das Präteritum in der gesprochenen Sprache zum Einsatz kommt, dann meistens in Verbindung mit Modal- und Hilfsverben: Ich hatte keine Zeit.
> In einigen süddeutschen Dialekten ist das Präteritum sogar völlig verschwunden, dort bedient man sich allein des Perfekts.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ja, speziell im Frühneuhochdeutschen.
> Dieser Nachdruck von Krüger (1723 - 1750) deutet an, dass "fande" eine Standardversion für "fände" gewesen sein könnte (siehe Fußnote).
> Ngram zeigt auch, dass "fande" von 1700-1850 Gang und Gebe gewesen sein musste, mit Ausläufern bis zum Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts. Im 20. Jahrhundert fande ich nichts mehr, außer Nachdrucken von alten Werken und OCR-Fehlern von "fände".
> 
> Ab 2000 sind dann wieder vermehrt schriftliche Nachweise zu finden - dies habe ich jedoch weniger recherchiert, da es bei Google mit der neueren Literatur oft zu Problemen und Fehlern kommt (bei mir zumindest).


Wenn Rückumlautung aus dem KII der Grund wäre, dann sollte es im Indikativ auch _ich gabe ihm ein Buch_ und _ich boge (_oberdeutsch evtl. auch _bege) um die Ecke_ geben. Kommen Dir solche Formen bekannt vor. Ich kann mich an derartiges nicht erinnern.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Wenn Rückumlautung aus dem KII der Grund wäre, dann sollte es im Indikativ auch _ich gabe ihm ein Buch_ und _ich boge (_oberdeutsch evtl. auch _bege) um die Ecke_ geben. Kommen Dir solche Formen bekannt vor. Ich kann mich an derartiges nicht erinnern.


 
In Bezug auf Sprachentwicklung kann ich keine brauchbare Aussage machen. Ich hatte mich mit dem Zeitraum nur gelegentlich und aus rein literarischer Hinsicht befasst -- und da liest man dann schnell mal über grobe Sonderlichkeiten hinweg und zieht einfach grobe Rückschlüsse auf die moderne Bedeutung.
Ich habe dieses "fande" heute nur mal kurz in Ngram eingetippt und mich über manche Details der Ergebnisse gewundert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich möchte umgekehrt fragen: Ist das nicht überall so? - Das hatte ich bis jetzt ganz naiv geglaubt.


Hier kannst du ein paar Links dazu finden:
Has your degree been useful? (tense)
Ich hab mal bei mir selbst darauf geachtet, was ich benutze. Ich dachte, dass ich (zumindest in Gesprächen) auch immer Perfekt nehmen würde (außer bei Hilfsverben natürlich), aber ab und zu ist mir auch ein Präteritum „rausgerutscht“, häufiger, als ich gedacht hätte. (Region: Westfalen.)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich möchte umgekehrt fragen: Ist das nicht überall so?


Den Präteritumschwund gibt es auch im Norden, er ist nur noch in einem früheren Stadium. Es gibt noch recht viele, i.d.R. Sehr alltägliche Verben, bei denen das Präteritum auch umgangssprachlich noch aktiv ist.

Auch gibt es in Ansätzen zumindest noch einen Bedeutungsunterschied. Hier ein Beispiel, das auch umgangssprachlich typisch ist:
1) "Ich habe dich heute morgen nicht richtig verstanden: Kommst du zum Meeting?" "Ja, ich *sagte*, dass ich komme."
2) "Hast du schon gesagt, ob du zum Meeting kommst?" "Ja, ich *habe* heute morgen *gesagt*, dass ich komme."


----------

